# Apartment needed Al Rehab



## Peggy Chapman (Nov 9, 2008)

I am looking for a new 3 bed apartment in Al Rehab - 5th phase preferably. Fully furnished with fitted kitchen. Would consider other area/not new if exceptional apartment. Quiet area and good views as is at least one full size bath! Would like to start renting asap. I am a British woman teaching in Al Rehab and will be living on my own.
Definitely no agents - private lets only!
Hope someone out there can help - thanks.
:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am in a bit of a dilemma here, whilst wanting to help you find an apartment I do not want the Egypt room to be suddenly filled with flat touts... who we have had before.
Any Egyptian telling you they know where there is an apartment is looking for commission.
On that note.. any of our regular posters who know where there is an apartment please let Peggy know...
Maiden


----------



## Peggy Chapman (Nov 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am in a bit of a dilemma here, whilst wanting to help you find an apartment I do not want the Egypt room to be suddenly filled with flat touts... who we have had before.
> Any Egyptian telling you they know where there is an apartment is looking for commission.
> On that note.. any of our regular posters who know where there is an apartment please let Peggy know...
> Maiden


Thanks - I had meant to include as well as no agents - no commission paid!! 
So, if anyone out there has an apartment they can tell me about - don't expect any commission!


----------



## Jasmines (Dec 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am in a bit of a dilemma here, whilst wanting to help you find an apartment I do not want the Egypt room to be suddenly filled with flat touts... who we have had before.
> Any Egyptian telling you they know where there is an apartment is looking for commission.
> On that note.. any of our regular posters who know where there is an apartment please let Peggy know...
> Maiden


this is very mean of u!!! - how can you claim tht ANY Egyptian who would offer to help this lady would be looking for commision, very racist of you mod.


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Jasmines said:


> this is very mean of u!!! - how can you claim tht ANY Egyptian who would offer to help this lady would be looking for commision, very racist of you mod.


Hi Jasmines

According to 'certain people on this forum' there is barely one decent Egyptian in the country. Take no notice. 

When I asked for help looking for an apartment my post was immediately deleted!

'They' are posting from experience but remember, Like attracts Like


----------



## Peggy Chapman (Nov 9, 2008)

sungirl said:


> Hi Jasmines
> 
> According to 'certain people on this forum' there is barely one decent Egyptian in the country. Take no notice.
> 
> ...


I have come to live in Egypt because I love the people - they are always so open, welcoming and helpful. I have never felt threatened or concerned about walking about on my own wherever I am here - not something I can say about the UK!!
Also, I have been married to an Egyptian for over two years - a wonderful man who thinks only of my happiness and welfare.
What more can I say!:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jasmines said:


> this is very mean of u!!! - how can you claim tht ANY Egyptian who would offer to help this lady would be looking for commision, very racist of you mod.




Not racist at all... only going by experience...


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Peggy Chapman said:


> I have come to live in Egypt because I love the people - they are always so open, welcoming and helpful. I have never felt threatened or concerned about walking about on my own wherever I am here - not something I can say about the UK!!
> Also, I have been married to an Egyptian for over two years - a wonderful man who thinks only of my happiness and welfare.
> What more can I say!:clap2:



Same here Peggy, I love it here too  As I said, like attracts like


----------



## ashozaki (May 24, 2010)

*Apartments*

Hello Peggy, 

If you are interested in finding an apartment in Cairo please feel free to contact me on my below email,


----------



## Peggy Chapman (Nov 9, 2008)

ashozaki said:


> Hello Peggy,
> 
> If you are interested in finding an apartment in Cairo please feel free to contact me on my below email,


Thanks for your reply - need apartment Al Rehab - no agents etc - your email was not there - appreciate your help :clap2:


----------



## hany (Apr 10, 2010)

*private Apartement in Al Rehab*



Peggy Chapman said:


> I am looking for a new 3 bed apartment in Al Rehab - 5th phase preferably. Fully furnished with fitted kitchen. Would consider other area/not new if exceptional apartment. Quiet area and good views as is at least one full size bath! Would like to start renting asap. I am a British woman teaching in Al Rehab and will be living on my own.
> Definitely no agents - private lets only!
> Hope someone out there can help - thanks.
> :clap2:


i m Egyptian and proud to be (i live in Canada with my familly).... i m owner(mean no comission) of a falt 1st phase near Souk (Market)..4th floor (no ascenseur) 108m2 .. fully furnished .. 3 air condition... fitted kitchen ...2bathrooms..one full size bath...
ps. i m in holidays in Egypt untill 28Juin .. then return to Canada
i can send u photos of the flat too .

Welcome to Egypt and good chance!


----------

